# سؤال حول مشاكل الحفر الموجه(directional drilling)



## رشيد الخولي (7 أبريل 2008)

الرجاء من المهندسين الأكارم
إفادتنا حول الحفر الموجه بشكل عام و حول مشاكله بشكل خاص فيما لو أمكن
مع خالص الشكر
:81::81::81:


----------

